# Swiss Gear Wireless Mouse



## Lego (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey guys, just wondering if anyone else has one of these Swiss gear Wireless mouses.  

http://www.amazon.com/DAYTONA-SwissGear-Wireless-Optical-Mobile/dp/B000SKXCXO

I bought one at the local store today, to replace my other wired optic mouse (because the grain on my desk makes the cursor jump around the page.... its a cheap acer..... ironically my second computer which has a logitech optic wireless mouse works perfectly....) Anway, to make a long story short, I can't seem to get this mouse to work.  I've changed the setting in the sysinstall to Protocol: Auto & Port: Tried each setting. and still can't get the mouse to work.

If anyone could help out that would be great.


----------



## Lego (Jun 2, 2009)

Forgot to add I see this in my boot up which i believe is my mouse...


```
ums0:<vendor 0x062a product 0x0000, class0/0, rev 1.10/0.00, addr 2> on uhub0
ums0: 5 buttons and z dir.
```

And at any point if i plug my other mouse back in my mouse returns and works again...

my other mouse

```
ums1: <KYE PowerScroll EYE, class 0/0, rev 1.10/0.00, addr 2> on uhub1
ums1: 3 buttons and Z dir.
```


----------



## fronclynne (Jun 3, 2009)

Is this in X only(ie _not_ the virtual console)?
& if so:
Are you using HAL for your input on X?


----------



## Lego (Jun 3, 2009)

No, I have no mouse in my terminal or in X/KDE.  As for the HAL Im not sure at all.  I know I had to install HAL before when I was trying to get my cdrom to auto-mount/un-mount.  But the system has ben wipped and re-installed since then.. and I didn't install any HAL components.. personally, now if bsd or kde3.5/kde4.1 do then maybe...


----------



## SirDice (Jun 3, 2009)

Lego said:
			
		

> I bought one at the local store today, to replace my other wired optic mouse (because the grain on my desk makes the cursor jump around the page.


There's quite a simple solution for that, it's called a mouse mat :e

(Use one that is one solid color, no pictures on it)


----------



## Lego (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes that would be the simple solution 
But I really hate mouse pads; Not sure why; just never liked them.  And I prefer wireless mice, and with the setup I have with both computers on the same desk the wired mouse just causes problems.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 4, 2009)

I too prefer wireless mice but I do use mouse mats, simply because of the erratic behavior of optical/laser mice on some surfaces. 

I've found the 'old school' mats, the ones with the rubber bottom and a felt top work best. Do make sure it's in one color though, or else you'll have that same erratic behavior again.


----------



## Lego (Jun 4, 2009)

but what about my new mouse?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 4, 2009)

Stick to console for a minute. Tail /var/log/messages, remove the 'old' mouse and plug the new one in. Does it work in the console? Is moused being loaded?


----------



## Lego (Jun 4, 2009)

Ok just did a fresh boot, logged into console, unplugged old mouse(it was working).  Plugged in new mouse.
this showed in the console:

```
ums0: at uhub1 port 1 (addr 2) disconnected
Jan 16 18:33:29 blurr-ink moused: unable to open /dev/ums0: No such file or directory
ums0: <vendor 0x062a product 0x0000, class 0/0, rev 1.10/0.00, addr 2> on uhub1
ums0: 5 buttons and Z dir.
```

tail /var/log/messages:

```
Jan 16 18:33:21 blurr-ink kernel: ums0: at uhub1 port 1 (addr 2) disconnected
Jan 16 18:33:21 blurr-ink kernel: ums0: detached
Jan 16 18:33:29 blurr-ink moused: unable to open /dev/ums0: No such file or directory
Jan 16 18:33:35 blurr-ink root: Unknown USB device: vendor 0x062a product 0x0000 bus uhub1
Jan 16 18:33:35 blurr-ink kernel: ums0: <vendor 0x062a product 0x0000, class 0/0, rev 1.10/0.00, addr 2> on uhub1
Jan 16 18:33:35 blurr-ink kernel: ums0: 5 buttons and Z dir.
```

why does it not have the file or directory.... because if i unplug that mouse again, and plug in the old one again, it works again..lol, wouldn't the driver be the same driver?


----------



## Lego (Jun 4, 2009)

unplugged the new mouse, plugged in old mouse:
console:

```
ums0: at uhub1 port 1 (addr 2) disconnected
ums0: detached
ums0: <KYE PowerScroll EYE, class 0/0, rev 1.10/0.00, addr 2> on uhub1
ums0: 3 buttons and Z dir.
```

tail /var/log/messages:

```
Jan 16 19:02:19 blurr-ink kernel: ums0: at uhub1 port 1 (addr 2) disconnected
Jan 16 19:02:19 blurr-ink kernel: ums0: detached
Jan 16 19:02:25 blurr-ink root: Unknown USB Device: vendor 0x0458 product 0x1a bus uhub1
Jan 16 19:02:25 blurr-ink kernel: ums0: <KYE PowerScroll EYE, class 0/0, rev 1.10/0.00, addr 2> on uhuh1
Jan 16 19:02:25 blurr-ink kernel: ums0: 3 buttons and Z dir.
```

mouse works again.
LOL, just noticed my date is wrong


----------



## Lego (Jun 13, 2009)

bump! anyone have an idea of what I could try ?


----------

